# My birthday haul (w/pics)



## mzcelaneous (Oct 27, 2006)

Please click on the photo below for more details and a larger image


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow awsome haul!!!!!!  and happy late birthday.. i think i told ya happy birthday in the shout out box yesterday......... anyhow. HAPPY BIRFF DAY AGAIN


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 27, 2006)

great haul!!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 27, 2006)

Lucky you to get so many nice goodies!


----------



## juli (Oct 28, 2006)

They all look nice!!! Awesome B-day haul there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy~


----------



## geeko (Oct 28, 2006)

nice stuff...i love your eye palette! and your entremuave pigment


----------



## cupcakekiss (Oct 31, 2006)

LoL Tekken 5 DR XD


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 1, 2006)

nice haul


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 1, 2006)

what color is the blush?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 1, 2006)

awsome haul


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie_070405* 

 
_what color is the blush?_

 
It's Desirous


----------



## Calhoune (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you like Tekken??!
Everything is so tiny in the PSP window I'd go blind for sure, or destroy the buttons by pressing to hard


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_ How do you like Tekken??!
Everything is so tiny in the PSP window I'd go blind for sure, or destroy the buttons by pressing to hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG...I love it! The graphics, the sounds, the characters, the story/game play -- it's great!


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice !!!


----------



## angelica (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice haul!  I wanna play that tekken game now, who comes out in that game??  I love using Julia and Michelle!


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 7, 2006)

great stuff


----------



## cupcakekiss (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_Nice haul!  I wanna play that tekken game now, who comes out in that game??  I love using Julia and Michelle!_

 
there's 2 new characters in Tekken5 Dark Ressurection NOT in the ps2 release of Tekken 5, they are Lili and Dragunov

hehe it's a cool game, the graphics are so good now


----------

